# Remote transferred to iPad



## gonzo69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Joy of joys ... 
I've managed to get the Virgin TiVo remote commands working with my iPad by choosing the Cisco PVR commands from the list 

This is through a physical attachment that plugs into the speaker 3.5mm jack called a Redeye mini.

Now if I can just get the software to stop crashing intermittently, I'll be one very happy bunny.

It downloads all the channel info too, so I can see it all on my iPad without having to go to the channel guide - cool.

It's not perfect, but I'm sure it will get better. A good start anyway


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

gonzo69 said:


> Joy of joys ...
> I've managed to get the Virgin TiVo remote commands working with my iPad by choosing the Cisco PVR commands from the list
> 
> This is through a physical attachment that plugs into the speaker 3.5mm jack called a Redeye mini.
> ...


I'd be really grateful if you could start this story from the beginning for me. Are you using the 'peanut' app and if so where did you see a list? Have you upgraded to the plus version to see this? I can see the IP number of my TiVo from system information but haven't found the port yet?

OR are you using another app? So for those of us who are not so bright a step by step guide would be very much appreciated.


----------



## gonzo69 (Jan 21, 2006)

My apologies.

It's not a dedicated TiVo app, but a small infra red sender that fits in the 3.5mm headphone jack of an iPhone or iPad. It then replaces all of your remotes.
Obviously, the iPad gives you much more screen real estate.

I used to use a Logitech unit that I paid over £120 for. 
This cost me £50 from Sevenoaks Sound and Vision.

Here is the link: http://store.sevenoakssoundandvision.co.uk/products/productdetail/part_number=REMini/1765.0.4.3

As I say, the software does crash, but as an early adopter of most stuff, I put up with it - knowing that in most cases, the bugs are ironed out later.

All I did was choose Cisco from the list, it brought up the codes - and away we go!!!

Hope that gives you enough info to research.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Many thanks. I understand now. Looks interesting.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I have purchased a USB UIRT and Touch IR+ for the iPad.

The Touch IR+ allows you to design your own remotes on full screen, and talks to a server process on a PC over the WLAN.

The USB-UIRT then sends out IR to devices. 

Too early to say yet as I haven't started to play with it, but on paper it looks good. Just need to find the time to implement


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

sorry to leech on the back of your good work did you use cable box as the device type?


----------

